# What sneaker shoes do you wear?



## Knight~Ryder

Just wondering what everyone wears on their feet. 

I wear these in royal blue.





Not so controversial hey...


----------



## Againsthecurent

I wear boots. If you see me wearing those shoes shown above you can bet there is a gun to my head! Sorry KR I just couldn't help myself.


----------



## 207lauras

converse, puma and adidas mostly... lately just boots to work and flip flops will be lived in once it gets warmer here!


----------



## alliecat420

hey KN talk about bringing the style of anime to real life... sorry, but i had to.. they also remind me of cabage patch kid shoes


----------



## emc7

Sketchers and Easy Spirit, whatever is comfy and fits right.


----------



## skason

Hiking Boots and Doc Martens


----------



## Againsthecurent

My boots are usually Danners or ASOLO.


----------



## Knight~Ryder

alliecat420 said:


> hey KN talk about bringing the style of anime to real life... sorry, but i had to.. they also remind me of cabage patch kid shoes


They don't look like they do in the picture all squashed together! :lol:

This might be a better site to see them. Official.
http://www.lugz.com/shop/mens/sneakers/zrocs-dyse-one/MZDOV-192

I also wear boots/shoe, but you can't wear them with shorts in the summer! Something like these.



I don't like the boots that are flat in the front. I think they make peoples feet look like duck feet.


----------



## Knight~Ryder

Againsthecurent said:


> I wear boots. If you see me wearing those shoes shown above you can bet there is a gun to my head! Sorry KR I just couldn't help myself.


No offense taken. It's alright I searched danners and asolo and I'm pretty much in the same situation as you.


----------



## Againsthecurent

Knight~Ryder said:


> No offense taken. It's alright I searched danners and asolo and I'm pretty much in the same situation as you.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

My cold weather work boots: http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601928&hasJS=true

My warm weather work boots: http://www.asolo.com/content.asp?L=3&idMen=423

Now what's wrong with that? :lol:


----------



## Ghost Knife

I wear Rockport shoes to work, Converse shoes casually, and have Doc Martin boots for rainy or muddy weather. My shoe size is 13.


----------



## lohachata

i wear shoes thyat are comfortable for my feet..who cares what brand.i am no slave to fashion.


----------



## guppyart

I wear whats comfortable for my feet, but I have found that certain brands do have higher quality shoes in they more often are comfortable and have a long life span.

for my volleyball I swear by mizunos and asics although I find asics are narrower so certain models only work.

I will never touch another adidas or and 1 shoe they can't figure out basketball shoes to save there companies  I used to wear them but when I was going through 2 pairs in a single basketball season I decided it was time to move on, blowing out seams and ripping through soles like nothing.

for basketball and daily walking shoes I use Nike they often have higher cut basketball shoes but also a smart tread design that doesn't burn off within a couple days.
I wear basketball shoes primarily they look sharper and cleaner then sneakers or stupid skater shoes which destroy your body.
like a nice snug fit that hugs my foot tight so that if I want to move quick nothing slips.
also for walking I am currently using a spin off pair of nike shox not sure which model but its a running shoe very comfortable its helped my back alot having that heel cushion.

and for work boots I use my caterpillars they have a hybrid/crossover steel toed that uses a more running shoes designed sole they are lighter then standard boots but also use a different rubber giving it more cushion.
I generally get a 8" boot like having the extra support they work amazing if you plan on standing on your feet all day, like in warehouse jobs, not the greatest for actual outdoors were massive grip and tread is needed.
I wouldn't mind finding some 10-16" boots those are pretty nice to wear at times.

in the summer while I was working I only wore my workboots even with shorts  but I also can't complain with the added inch to my height combined with an aggressive looking boot adding to my size, helps keeping drunk people in line when they notice you


----------



## lohachata

hey gup...if i was a drunk i would kick your butt......lol..
a fellow i used to work with had to buy special shoes... size 18 i think..the dude had huge feet..but unfortunately he also had fallen arches..$150 for sneakers...$300 for dress shoes...$700 for the special arch supports he needed..


----------



## FlatLine

I usually where some form of new balance cross-trainer for casual use, and I have a decent pair of wolverines for work. My running shoes are asics. In the summer, I where my tevas.


----------



## Dragonbeards

I wear New Balance shoes. They work best for the way I walk. I have a weird walk (inherited) so without certain shoes, I get a painful back. Thankfully, New Balance are really comfortable, and long lasting (I have a pair going strong after 3 years, as it was first my grandparents, then mine)


----------



## crazyfishlady

The first pic is my steel toe and tarsel work boot that I have to wear at the steel mill and the second are my vans that I wear on a daily basis. Or until the weather breaks then I wear the flip-flop.


----------



## shev

For special occasions.


----------



## Buggy

EarthSpirit sandals year round unless I have to go out in the wet and snow, then I have special diabetic support shoes or Curves slides.


----------



## mrmoby

Big thumbs up to everyone wearing New Balance! Some of the last shoes still made here in the States. They make them in Norridgewock and Skowhegan, Maine, and my sister in law and her sister both work on their lines.

They are also a decent quality shoe!


----------



## frogman5

globes castros or any kind of nike


----------



## FlatLine

mrmoby said:


> Big thumbs up to everyone wearing New Balance! Some of the last shoes still made here in the States. They make them in Norridgewock and Skowhegan, Maine, and my sister in law and her sister both work on their lines.
> 
> They are also a decent quality shoe!


They're some of the best shoes I've ever worn, they also fit my feet the best. Gotta support Mainers...


----------



## mrmoby

FlatLine said:


> They're some of the best shoes I've ever worn, they also fit my feet the best. Gotta support Mainers...


They are good shoes, and if I time things right, I can get 3 pair for under $100. And as far as Maine employment goes, they expect you to work, but they do pay fair wages and benefits.


----------



## FlatLine

mrmoby said:


> They are good shoes, and if I time things right, I can get 3 pair for under $100. And as far as Maine employment goes, they expect you to work, but they do pay fair wages and benefits.


As long as they pay you fairly. In the Farmington area, it's a little more difficult.


----------



## Againsthecurent

mrmoby said:


> Big thumbs up to everyone wearing New Balance! Some of the last shoes still made here in the States. They make them in Norridgewock and Skowhegan, Maine, and my sister in law and her sister both work on their lines.
> 
> They are also a decent quality shoe!


I did not know that mrmoby. My wife and I both have a couple and will be looking at them more now. Thanks for the info!


----------



## StripesAndFins

i usually wear nike or new balance. but i am wearing mark ecko now since i got some awesome shoes for christmas. I love them!


----------



## mrschiipsahoye

ballerina flats and keds


----------



## COM

Walking around: Puma or Merrill. Sometimes Addidas.
Tennis: New Balance
Running: Saucony


----------



## flamingo

Am I the only person that has like one pair of shoes, or kicks it hippy style? xD


----------



## Plecostomus

Skateboarder shoes! Although I don't skateboard at all.


----------



## Kyoberr

Plecostomus said:


> Skateboarder shoes! Although I don't skateboard at all.


Only a really cool person would wear Skateboarder shoes!


----------



## fishboy

All you need are adidas sambas and wingtip dress shoes. Plus old school vans and chuck taylors every once and awhile even though I can destroy a pair of those in a month


----------



## lookralphsbak

Skate shoes.... right now it's the vox push

and I skate...


----------



## Tallonebball

Since I play college basketball I wear the team shoes during practice and games, they normally end up being high top nikes. During summer its all flip flops, and during winter its normally lugz bootz or my old team shoes from last year lol. Its hard to find shoes for my 14 1/2 size feet!!


----------



## N0z

this looks kinda like mine but not the same


----------



## Osiris

Nike Air Force One's

Awesome shoe, makes your feet feel real secure, and feel good all around, money well spent for who got them for me LOL I nvr really was into spending more then $30 on pair of shoes, never saw point as they go to crap after 6 months anyway, but when someone gave me these for V-day, i can totally feel the difference, am going for blue/white set next when these need replacing


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3

purple converse!!!!!!!!!!


----------

